# Παπαγάλοι > Διαμονή >  Φωλιά για Rosella.

## kellu

Εχω ζευγαρι Rosella και θα ηθελα να μαθω τι διαστασεις πρεπει να εχει η εισοδος της φωλιας, το μεγεθος το βρηκα σε αλλες συζητησεις στο φορουμ αλλα πουθενα δεν ειδα να γραφει για την εισοδο.......

----------


## ΑΣΩΤΟΣ

> Εχω ζευγαρι Rosella και θα ηθελα να μαθω τι διαστασεις πρεπει να εχει η εισοδος της φωλιας, το μεγεθος το βρηκα σε αλλες συζητησεις στο φορουμ αλλα πουθενα δεν ειδα να γραφει για την εισοδο.......



Δες εδω Καλλιόπη .. Νομιζω πως εχει αυτο που ζητας.

How to make a Rosella Nesting Box

Και εδω η ψευδομεταφραση:


_Πώς να κάνετε μια φωλιά Rosella

Κάνοντας ένα κατακόκκινο / ανατολικές Rosella ένθεσης κουτί

Κατακόκκινο και Ανατολική Rosellas είναι κοίλο nesters και θα χρησιμοποιήσει ένθεσης κουτιά σε εγχώρια κήπους. Ινδικό Mynas μπορεί επίσης να ανταγωνιστούν με rosellas για αυτά φωλιές, έτσι οι ιδιοκτήτες πρέπει να επαγρυπνούν και να αφαιρέσει οποιαδήποτε mynas / αυγά που καταλαμβάνουν το πλαίσιο.

Οι διαστάσεις για ένα απλό ένθεσης κουτί για rosellas είναι:

Πλευρές: 400mm βαθιά x 230mm πλάτος x 4 πλευρές

Κάτω: 260 x 230 mm

Κορυφή: 360 x 300 mm

Τρύπα εισόδων: 65mm

Πιάνο άρθρωση ή άλλα άρθρωση: μπορεί να αρθρωθεί είτε πάνω ή κάτω μέρος ή και τα δύο. Ένας Κρεμαστός κάτω επιτρέπει για ευκολία αφαίρεσης της mynas φωλιές. Μια στροφείς κορυφή επιτρέπει ο ιδιοκτήτης να παρατηρήσει τι είναι στη φωλιά (αυτό πρέπει να γίνεται μόνο αν υπάρχει οποιαδήποτε αμφιβολία για το κατά πόσον myna ή rosella νεοσσών στη φωλιά).

Δείτε φωτογραφίες από το ολοκληρωμένο πλαίσιο και τα κομμάτια:

Φωτογραφία 1 (JPG, 1.38 Mb)
Φωτογραφία 2 (JPG, 256 Kb)
Φωτογραφία 3 (JPG, 1.41 Mb)_

----------


## kellu

Ευχαριστω πολυ!!!! :Youpi:

----------

